# Gteun Megron



## KatzenHai (17 September 2003)

Gmäeß eneir Sutide eneir elgnihcesn Uvinisterät ist es nchit witihcg, in wlecehr Rneflogheie die Bstachuebn in eneim Wrot snid.
Das Ezniige, was wcthiig ist, ist, dsas der estre und der leztte Bstabchue an der ritihcegn Pstoiion snid. 
Der Rset knan ein ttoaelr Bsinöldn sien, tedztorm knan man ihn onhe Pemoblre lseen. 
Das ist so, wiel wir nciht jeedn Bstachuebn enzelin leesn, snderon das Wrot als gseatems.

Ehct ksras! Das ghet wicklirh! 

KenHaztni


----------



## virenscanner (17 September 2003)

Geht wirklich bestens... Man kann den Text flüssig lesen, trotz des "Mülll", der dort steht.

Allerdings


> KenHaztni


führte dies zu einem "Klemmer" (Konami-Geschädigter  )


----------



## Der Jurist (17 September 2003)

:thumb:  :vlol:


----------



## KatzenHai (17 September 2003)

Was klemmt denn da?

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was du meinst.  0 

KatzenHni  :holy:


----------



## Heiko (17 September 2003)

Nachmacher! 

http://science.slashdot.org/science/03/09/15/2227256.shtml?tid=133&tid=134&tid=186


----------



## SprMa (17 September 2003)

Ich habe aber festgestellt, daß englische Texte um einiges einfacher zu lesen sind als deutsche.


Matthias


----------



## technofreak (17 September 2003)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe aber festgestellt, daß englische Texte um einiges einfacher zu lesen sind als deutsche.



Seit wann das denn? Wie sieht denn deine  DTAG Rechnung aus, ohne 2-3 Semester Englisch
kann man die doch auch nicht verstehen.
 (Andere kenn ich nicht, aber ich vermute die sehen auch nicht viel anders aus )
Solltest du mal ein Ticket mit Bahn-Card kaufen wollen , dann kommst du ohne Dolmetscher 
wohl auch nicht weiter  
Und im Supermarkt geht mittlerweile ohne fundierte Englisch-Kenntnisse auch nicht  viel...


----------



## SprMa (17 September 2003)

Andererseits ist dies ein gültiger englischer Satz, der mit Hilfe des OALDCE übersetzt werden kann:
"Pass me the rucksack, I want to wedel down to the kindergarden."


Matthias


----------



## technofreak (17 September 2003)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> "Pass me the rucksack, I want to wedel down to the kindergarden."



Das ist aber auch schon der größte Teil der ins amerikanischen eingeflossenen deutschen Wörter, 
die andern haben einen etwas  unangehmeren historischen Hintergrund....


----------

